

Google Engineers Explain Why They Stopped R&D in Renewable Energy - dirtyaura
http://www.greentechmedia.com/articles/read/google-engineers-explain-why-they-stopped-rd-in-renewable-energy

======
dang
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8630724](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8630724)

